# Sauger



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

Dad and I was on the River Thursday....he was excited after this catch.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Awesome,,,,, Nice pic!  You found one!!! (perfect sandwich size!;>)
I wish you many-many more.
Thanks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great day. Great catch. Great day to share and remember.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like he should catch a few more!! Fine job,,,


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice


----------

